# Real registered HGH HYGENE - China



## AASupra (May 29, 2011)

I just come back from China and I bought couple of boxes of Hygene GH at pharmacy. This is real version of Hygene and its registered at fda chinese agency. This GH isnt exported from China its only made for chinese market and its impossible to get in EU or in US.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

lucky bugger.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Chinese people, they don't know how good they've got it.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

So do they sell to anybody in pharmacy's over there do you not need a prescription? How much were they if you don't mind me asking? and how many iu's in each pack?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

If its impossible to export then why are they happily selling over the counter at a pharmacy? unless you have a prescription.. sounds odd to me


----------



## sammy123 (Jun 18, 2013)

AASupra said:


> I just come back from China and I bought couple of boxes of Hygene GH at pharmacy. This is real version of Hygene and its registered at fda chinese agency. This GH isnt exported from China its only made for chinese market and its impossible to get in EU or in US.


Have you tried and tested these yet, was it just Hygene they have at the chemists there or what other brands? Did you need a script or just over the counter, how much?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Niiiiiice


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Goose said:


> If its impossible to export then why are they happily selling over the counter at a pharmacy? unless you have a prescription.. sounds odd to me


he obviously means hygene do not export it lol.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Mars said:


> he obviously means hygene do not export it lol.


What I meant was, If Hygene are strict on exporting, why are their products released to pharmacies and sold without prescription? Surely through this method it could get exported to the EU and US rather easily?


----------



## sammy123 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thats because the black market in china is full of fake hgh that gets in and sells to the rest of the world.


----------



## sammy123 (Jun 18, 2013)

Goose said:


> What I meant was, If Hygene are strict on exporting, why are their products released to pharmacies and sold without prescription? Surely through this method it could get exported to the EU and US rather easily?


Are they normal Chinese market price or very expensive from the chemists there?


----------



## bynste (Mar 25, 2008)

Bringing this thread back from the dead, any body have info on this gh?

Found it being sold on a beauty and cosmetic store, funny thing is it has exact same picture as the one above, poster must have lent them it! :innocent:

Is this real Chinese hygene?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

bynste said:


> Bringing this thread back from the dead, any body have info on this gh?
> 
> Found it being sold on a beauty and cosmetic store, funny thing is it has exact same picture as the one above, poster must have lent them it! :innocent:
> 
> Is this real Chinese hygene?


It's clearly a load of sh1te!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

bynste said:


> Bringing this thread back from the dead, any body have info on this gh?
> 
> Found it being sold on a *beauty and cosmetic store*, funny thing is it has exact same picture as the one above, poster must have lent them it! :innocent:
> 
> Is this real Chinese hygene?


Says it all..

These will be few and far between save your money


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Actually Zhongshang Hygene really claims that's the only real Hygetropin. Finding it at beauty/cosmetic store is definitely strange to say at least if not misleading, and not usual in fact I'm 100% sure they don't have it in pharmacies but hospitals only.

AAsupra methan you sneaky bastard!


----------



## bynste (Mar 25, 2008)

SvenPowerH said:


> Actually Zhongshang Hygene really claims that's the only real Hygetropin. Finding it at beauty/cosmetic store is definitely strange to say at least if not misleading, and not usual in fact I'm 100% sure they don't have it in pharmacies but hospitals only.
> 
> AAsupra methan you sneaky bastard!


Sven google cosmetics beauty store hgh, top one should be betx or something, check it out, it shows different kits, are these real deal?

I would never consider getting anything from there, very wary of anything on the internet me, just extra info would be nice.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

bynste said:


> Sven google cosmetics beauty store hgh, top one should be betx or something, check it out, it shows different kits, are these real deal?
> 
> I would never consider getting anything from there, very wary of anything on the internet me, just extra info would be nice.


HGH is a cosmetic item. If a child is deficient in HGH then he'll go to the doctor and try to get it. For adults its cosmetic, just like in the States you have anti-aging clinics. The laws in the US are quite strict. I don't think its a big deal as some make out.


----------



## bynste (Mar 25, 2008)

Jas said:


> HGH is a cosmetic item. If a child is deficient in HGH then he'll go to the doctor and try to get it. For adults its cosmetic, just like in the States you have anti-aging clinics. The laws in the US are quite strict. I don't think its a big deal as some make out.


It isn't a cosmetic item sorry jas, it is for children and adults with a growth deficiency, that has been adapted to cosmetic applications, on no growth leaflet will you find anti ageing advice. I'm not in anyway saying I'm surprised at it being on a cosmetic and beauty site, I refer to Internet sites in general, just my opinion and over paranoia that every one is on the rip.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

bynste said:


> It isn't a cosmetic item sorry jas, it is for children and adults with a growth deficiency, that has been adapted to cosmetic applications, on no growth leaflet will you find anti ageing advice. I'm not in anyway saying I'm surprised at it being on a cosmetic and beauty site, I refer to Internet sites in general, just my opinion and over paranoia that every one is on the rip.


Agree with your finer point on it, I think its a free market out there. Some countries its more freely available to obtain (easier) than others.

You could be dying in this country, and still the NHS waiting times are crazy. A & E for everything now Lol


----------



## gab1982 (May 5, 2014)

Jas said:


> Agree with your finer point on it, I think its a free market out there. Some countries its more freely available to obtain (easier) than others.
> 
> You could be dying in this country, and still the NHS waiting times are crazy. A & E for everything now Lol


I totally agree with you, I'm in the Netherlands i have HGH dysfunction since i was a kid, at 31 years old things got worst as im aging and my GH acts like im 60 years old...

but luckily for the insurance company my body still produce some 0.01 something GH and the doctors wont prescribe it for me even if i want to pay it myself.

It's kind of the same lol i should visit China soon or move there


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

gab1982 said:


> I totally agree with you, I'm in the Netherlands i have HGH dysfunction since i was a kid, at 31 years old things got worst as im aging and my GH acts like im 60 years old...
> 
> but luckily for the insurance company my body still produce some 0.01 something GH and the doctors wont prescribe it for me even if i want to pay it myself.
> 
> It's kind of the same lol i should visit China soon or move there


EGYPT and KOREA have legit HGH in pharmacy at decent prices and you have 100% assured quality. In China, you can't get HGH in the pharmacy just in the hospital as its government subsidized pharmaceutical product.


----------



## JM9 (May 9, 2014)

I'm in LT and its seems a hard to get any1 know if any of my neighbour's give it over the counter


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

@Pscarb


----------

